# تم نقل بعض أقسام المنتدى



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2021)

الأحبة في المسيح
من آخر خطوات التحظير لتحديث المنتدى قمنا بنقل بعض الأقسام في المنتدى ليكون التركيز على المادة المسيحي أكثر من اي وقت مضى وخاصة لآن بعض الأقسام والمواضيع فقدت زمنها وأهميتها في وقتنا الحالي.

للتنبيه قمنا بنقل الأقسام التالية:


*منتدي الاسرة المسيحية* تحت المنتديات المسيحية
*ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات* و *الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي* تحت منتدى الاجتماعيات
أستغل هذه الفرصة لأنبه ان المنتدى سيتم تحديثه بصورة تسهل التصفح من خلال الجوال بصورة مريحة إضافة الى خاصيات مميزة سنأتي إليها خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. 

الرب يبارككم ويباركنا.


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2021)

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2021)

ربنا يبارك في كل خطوه 
وتكون سبب بركه للجميع


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 أبريل 2021)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## BITAR (27 أبريل 2021)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا زعيم *​


----------



## grges monir (30 أبريل 2021)

محتاجين فى الفترة دى
زى منصة لتجميع الشبهات المثارة حاليا
والرد بشكل اكاديمى محترف
ليست رودد شخصية حسب فكر وثقافة الشخص


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2021)

رااائع خطوه جميله وموفقه 
الرب يبارك عملك​


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2021)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا روك
ربنا معاك فى كل خطواتك​*


----------

